# 40 Days to sub 30 OH



## AJT17 (Sep 18, 2022)

I have a competition in 40 days, and I want to go from around 50-60 seconds to 30 seconds, so any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Timona (Sep 18, 2022)

If you are right-handed, use your left-hand. It's counterintuitive but it's what works best.
Learn OH specific algs for OLL and PLL
Practice.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2022)

Good target, try to break your goal in sub-goals.

For example aim for sub-50 seconds OH in the next week.


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 18, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Good target, try to break your goal in sub-goals.
> 
> For example aim for sub-50 seconds OH in the next week.


Ok, thank you, I will try that. Right now I am practicing the algorithms, and I currently have E, and Ub, and I am working on Ua and H, then I will go for T and Y.


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> If you are right-handed, use your left-hand. It's counterintuitive but it's what works best.
> Learn OH specific algs for OLL and PLL
> Practice.


How does using your opposite hand make it better? Since right now I use my left hand, because I am left handed, but I am significantly slower with my right hand.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 18, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> How does using your opposite hand make it better? Since right now I use my left hand, because I am left handed, but I am significantly slower with my right hand.


It’s fine to use the dominant hand. Most people use the other hand though so they don’t have to mirror their 2H algs.


----------



## LBr (Sep 18, 2022)

I just use my right hand and mirror algs


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 20, 2022)

Just did my first average of 12, and I got really lucky with the 34 second solve


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 27, 2022)

I got PB average of 12, and it is under 45 seconds!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-27
avg of 12: 44.709

Time List:
48. 44.120 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D R U' F U' L2 B' U2 L U F' 
49. 38.426 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 R F2 D2 L F2 L2 R' F L' U2 B' R U R' D' F' 
50. 53.792 B' L' R2 B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L' B' L' F D2 B D 
51. 33.323 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F U2 F U2 F' L2 R B D' F L' F' L F U' 
52. 38.321 L F2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 L U R F D L F U' R2 D2 
53. 52.078 B' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U L' D' L' U' L' U 
54. 49.737 F2 U2 L' D2 R' D' F R' U2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R F L 
55. 43.895 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 B' U' B2 L' U2 F' D' U L' R' 
56. 56.000 F R' B' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D F U F2 R D' R2 U2 
57. 42.048 U D L' D' R U' L F' R2 F2 B2 L' F2 L B2 U2 D2 R B 
58. 47.845 L B2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 R B' D' B R' F' U' F 
59. 36.828 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 L D2 L' F2 D2 R U R D2 B F D' R' B2 L


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 28, 2022)

I would definitely work on f2l and using your slower one handed turning for better look ahead.


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 28, 2022)

CFOP INC said:


> I would definitely work on f2l and using your slower one handed turning for better look ahead.


Yeah, I definitely am taking some advantage over slower turning, and I am trying to work on F2L more.


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Sep 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> If you are right-handed, use your left-hand. It's counterintuitive but it's what works best.
> Learn OH specific algs for OLL and PLL
> Practice.


This is what I do! I went from 4 minute average to 2:30 in 40 days. You got this!


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 28, 2022)

EmmaTheCapicorn said:


> This is what I do! I went from 4 minute average to 2:30 in 40 days. You got this!


Thanks, I do believe I can do it


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 29, 2022)

I just did my 100th solve, and I also got a new pb ao12
I also get F2L done around 20-22 seconds.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-29
avg of 12: 41.182

Time List:
89. 36.170 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 F' D R U F2 L2 U 
90. 45.209 B' R B2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L' D2 L' B' L D2 U' F 
91. 37.598 D2 F L U2 L B2 R F2 R B2 U2 R D2 L' F' U B' D2 L2 R' U 
92. 39.675 L' U2 R' F2 R D2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' D' R B' F2 U2 B R 
93. 42.132 U2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L D U' F' U B2 R D L' F' 
94. 40.781 L' F' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F' U' B2 L' R' B' D F' U 
95. 43.009 U2 R' F2 R2 L2 D' L' U2 B L B2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 L D2 L2 
96. 45.319 R' L D B2 D' F2 D2 R B' R2 F2 R' F2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R 
97. 41.636 L' U2 L F2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' U' L' F' D B' R' U2 F' R2 
98. 46.917 F2 L' B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F U2 F2 D2 F' L' D F2 R2 B D F' 
99. 40.289 D U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B D2 U B L U' R D2 B 
100. 32.718 F R' B2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' U R D' U' L' F' L2 B


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 29, 2022)

63 of the 100 solves I have done would not be under 45 seconds in competition, but luckily most of those times are at the very beginning of the list.


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 30, 2022)

I just got a sub 40 second ao12!
I also got a 30.220 PB
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-30
avg of 12: 39.151

Time List:
99. 40.289 D U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B D2 U B L U' R D2 B 
100. 32.718 F R' B2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' U R D' U' L' F' L2 B 
101. 42.988 U B2 D' R' B2 L B' U' F' L2 U' F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 
102. 49.517 R2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 F U2 L' D' U R D' F2 D L' B' 
103. 37.123 B2 D B2 D L2 D U B2 L B' U' B' L' B F D2 R F' 
104. 32.955 B2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 U F2 L2 D L' U' B R' U' F D' B D2 R 
105. 37.724 U F2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' R B' L R' U' L F2 R' U' R 
106. 42.300 F U2 B F2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 B2 L B R2 B2 R U' F' L2 B2 
107. 45.940 L2 D L' U' D2 L' F' L2 U2 F' L2 B2 U2 B D2 L2 B' U2 D L 
108. 38.278 F2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R' D' R' U F2 L B 
109. 30.220 D2 L D B' L' B' U' B F2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 R' B2 L U2 B' 
110. 41.191 F U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 D R' U2 L D B U' F2 R2 U'


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 6, 2022)

Is there any way to prevent hand cramps after doing a couple of solves, because my hand starts to cramp up after an ao5, and I can barely do solves after an ao12


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 6, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Is there any way to prevent hand cramps after doing a couple of solves, because my hand starts to cramp up after an ao5, and I can barely do solves after an ao12


I want to know too


----------



## Tabe (Oct 6, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Is there any way to prevent hand cramps after doing a couple of solves, because my hand starts to cramp up after an ao5, and I can barely do solves after an ao12


Reexamine how you're holding the cube. You may need to change your grip entirely.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 6, 2022)

Tabe said:


> Reexamine how you're holding the cube. You may need to change your grip entirely.


Ok, so what would be a more ideal grip. I put my thumb on the F face bottom left, and my ring and middle finger on the B face mirroring the F face.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 7, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Ok, so what would be a more ideal grip. I put my thumb on the F face bottom left, and my ring and middle finger on the B face mirroring the F face.


I don't really have an answer for you, unfortunately.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 7, 2022)

Tabe said:


> I don't really have an answer for you, unfortunately.


That is ok, I might try and experiment with a couple of different grips and whatnot, and if I find anything I will make another post here.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 7, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> That is ok, I might try and experiment with a couple of different grips and whatnot, and if I find anything I will make another post here.


Unfortunately that is just part of getting into OH. You will just need to do lots of solves even though it hurts and of course get proper rest too so that way you can quickly build up your hand muscles. Once you do get them built up, you’ll pretty much be able to do however many solves you want without issue. I would suggest you look up some hand stretches you can do to alleviate the pain. Also when I was building up my hand strength I would solve until my hand hurt then solve a little longer. Then I would stop and take a 10-15 min break to stretch my had and rest. Then start practicing more and repeat a few times. That way you can work out the hand muscles without pilling on fatigue continuously. Hope this helps.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 7, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Unfortunately that is just part of getting into OH. You will just need to do lots of solves even though it hurts and of course get proper rest too so that way you can quickly build up your hand muscles. Once you do get them built up, you’ll pretty much be able to do however many solves you want without issue. I would suggest you look up some hand stretches you can do to alleviate the pain. Also when I was building up my hand strength I would solve until my hand hurt then solve a little longer. Then I would stop and take a 10-15 min break to stretch my had and rest. Then start practicing more and repeat a few times. That way you can work out the hand muscles without pilling on fatigue continuously. Hope this helps.


I think that this will help, thank you.


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 7, 2022)

I just got my first sub 30 solve!
I got really lucky
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-07
single: 25.671

Time List:
204. 25.671 F B L' F' D R2 U R F2 L' B2 R D2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 U L2


----------



## PUMA_09 (Oct 9, 2022)

If you have an slow and hard turning cube maybe look for a better cube. I don't have the issues maybe because I was indoor-climbing a lot in recent years but try to hang onto sth. or train your finger with a hand grip strengthened tool or sth similar. I can do 200 solves without issue
Maybe sth helps


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 10, 2022)

PUMA_09 said:


> If you have an slow and hard turning cube maybe look for a better cube. I don't have the issues maybe because I was indoor-climbing a lot in recent years but try to hang onto sth. or train your finger with a hand grip strengthened tool or sth similar. I can do 200 solves without issue
> Maybe sth helps


I am using the tornado V2 with max magnet strength, and the inner setting is on 2 and the outer is on 1


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 10, 2022)

I am currently at the half way point through this challenge, and this is the best average of 12 I have gotten so far

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-09
avg of 12: 37.117

Time List:
234. 38.434 D2 R U2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R F' D B F L2 R' B R' 
235. 32.422 D B2 U2 L D2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 L' R2 F2 B L R' F U' B' D' R2 
236. 37.039 D L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U F' D2 R' B D2 L D' U' B' R' 
237. 38.776 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B' D' L' R2 B F2 L2 D F2 L2 
238. 38.750 D2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 L F' U' F' R B' R2 D U R 
239. 40.177 D2 R B2 R D2 L F2 R' D2 R D2 B' R D' L' U' B F2 U' R2 B 
240. 37.083 L' F2 U2 R U2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 R F2 D R' F U B' R' U' F' L 
241. 32.644 R2 U L' D2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 U2 R U2 R' F U' L' B R2 F' D 
242. 39.063 D B F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B D2 U2 R2 D B2 L' D2 B D' L R D2 
243. 32.576 L' D L2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 B' D2 F' U F2 D L D2 R2 B' 
244. 39.966 F U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F2 L' B R2 D F2 D2 R' D' L' 
245. 36.839 F2 D2 L' U F' D R2 L' F2 B2 L D2 L B2 L' D2 F R2


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 21, 2022)

Only one week until I leave for the comp, I don't think I will be able to get sub 30 in time, but I think that I could get comfortably sub 40, which I only need to shave a couple seconds off. Also should I practice 2x2 so I can get into round 2?


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 21, 2022)

I just looked at the 3x3 single record of 3.47 seconds, and it will be 4 years since it was set soon, and it will be on my comp day too.


----------



## LBr (Oct 21, 2022)

My next comp is with Tymon and Max. Prepare for fireworks


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 21, 2022)

LBr said:


> My next comp is with Tymon and Max. Prepare for fireworks


That would be exciting to see, but I don't live in an area that is near any big comps, anyway have fun at that comp


----------

